# Then how about maple



## droptine (Sep 16, 2008)

I can have plenty of maple wood, sugar maple in particular from the farmer who allows me to hunt on his property. Any maple is good? Or is there any I should refrain from using?


----------



## bassman (Sep 16, 2008)

Maple is maple.  Just make sure it's dry.  Actually, I wish I had some maple to go along with some of the others I use.


----------



## travcoman45 (Sep 16, 2008)

Sugar maple is a bit sweeter then the others, but I'd never turn down any maple specially bein free!  I gets alot a maple round here, all good, just season it well.


----------



## walking dude (Sep 16, 2008)

maple ROCKS dude.........jump on THAT.........shirley you heard of maple smoked bacon haven't ya?

and dont call me shirley.............


----------



## monty (Sep 16, 2008)

Well, now. Maple is actually a really good smokin' wood. Take it off my land and get it in my wood pile.

Well seasoned maple compliments cherry, works well with mesquite and tempers hickory. I seldom use maple alone but when I do I am not disappointed.

As for maple bacon, that bacon is maple cured with maple syrup and then smoked with whatever wood.

Unfortunately the cheaper brands of maple bacon depend on chemicals for flavor. I have a couple of recipes for real old fashioned maple cured hams and bacons which I will some day try.  For the moment the recipes are from an individual who would rather not have them published. We'll se how that goes.

But here in Vermont the maple thing is a big thing!

Cheers!


----------



## walking dude (Sep 16, 2008)

so much for truth in advertising..........


----------



## monty (Sep 16, 2008)

Yup! So much for truth in advertizing. And so much for truth in labeling, too!

Read labels carefully. Are you gonna buy a pound of "Maple Cured" bacon or are you gonna buy a pound of"Maple Flavored" bacon. BIG DIFF!

But as for maple smoke....delicious, light and sweet providing the wood is well seasoned

Cheers!


----------



## richtee (Sep 16, 2008)

Indeed... almost as if it will smoke the meat, yet not really "flavor" it. Try it out!


----------



## smoking gun (Sep 17, 2008)

This thread was right on time. I have access to a LOT of maple right now. All I care to load on the truck. It's already cut, all I have to do is split it and let it season. Thanks guys.


----------



## travcoman45 (Sep 17, 2008)

WD:  A clean house is not the sign of a broken computer, it be a sign somebody ain't smokin enough!


----------

